# lmao people these days



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Lately I have been having a problem with some guy making fun of my size...me being a over weight large girl I am. Really no biggy to me sence I am doing something about it. I am proud to say I have lost more then 28 pounds in less then 4 months. Could be loosing more but oh well details, details...

Well, as I was saying I have been having some hard time with this guy making fun of my weight at school...When it really hit me when he screamed fatties ((me being with my friend which was a sort of large girl to)). 
People today just can not come up with anything new. I mean what the heck can you come up with anything more plain, old and boring?

I just got a kick out of it that he just can not seem to come up with something new. This put a bright sun shine on my day:roll: Knowing that I am smarter then this guy...

Thing is I have never done anything to him...stupid people say stupid plain old boring stuff. 

I dont know I just got a kick out of it and listened through out the day and noticed no one could really make up anything new. Everything that came out of someones mouth was plain, old, and boring. Not also saying that the fact that its been used over and over again


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO I feel ya as I am a bit over weight too. I was arguing with a friends boyfriend once and he called me a fat b*tch and I laughed so hard. I was like is that really the best come back you have??? LMAO.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Hey words hurt. want me to  for ya?  im a big dude 300 plus! I got yer back


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that dude is a peice of work. He needs to expand his vocabulary!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao I know what you mean by the fat b*tch part That is so used its almost like a second name to some. There is also the Red head B*tch to lol:rofl:

Nah man I can handle a few words. I mean I aint going to its not true. I am a fatty, though it does hurt sometimes to point it out when I dont even know you, but hey the truth is the truth! Thanks for the offer maybe I will take you up on the offer late


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

What a douche doesn't he know that us fattys are taking over the world LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

And how old was this guy that he was still calling people "fatties"?Come on,you're screaming at females!Grow a pair!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

well. lemme tell you a lil story. up until july 23rd 1999 i woulda prob picked also. i was a jock, played hockey, football, baseball, ect ect ect. i was a hateful little boy up until 14 y/o  anywho, on that date my life changed from the picking to the picked on. i got hit by a motorcycle going b/t 90-120 broadside on my atv. long story short i lost my right foot. stayed in icu for 3 months, hospital for total of 4, with being moved to another hospital once(trasferring trying to get specialized care). ever since then my life has changed for what i think is the better (besides not being able to run, but i can skip like a mofo!! ). i look back and see how i treated some people and some made my apologies and whatever. anywho, i then had to learn how to take bein picked. i have gator skin, not much gets to me, but every once and a while a "friend" will make a comment that makes me want to rip faces off but i try to take it in stride. i know its hard to deter the comments from your mind, but just keep the mentality that your the better person, no matter weight, nothing, every1 has something that they are self-concious about. *EVERYONE*. i dont really know where i was going with all that, just kinda rambeling trying to make sense of what goes through my mind  ---shane


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao aint that the truth!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

dixieland said:


> And how old was this guy that he was still calling people "fatties"?Come on,you're screaming at females!Grow a pair!


He cant be much older then I
He is either a 10th grades or 11th


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> well. lemme tell you a lil story. up until july 23rd 1999 i woulda prob picked also. i was a jock, played hockey, football, baseball, ect ect ect. i was a hateful little boy up until 14 y/o  anywho, on that date my life changed from the picking to the picked on. i got hit by a motorcycle going b/t 90-120 broadside on my atv. long story short i lost my right foot. stayed in icu for 3 months, hospital for total of 4, with being moved to another hospital once(trasferring trying to get specialized care). ever since then my life has changed for what i think is the better (besides not being able to run, but i can skip like a mofo!! ). i look back and see how i treated some people and some made my apologies and whatever. anywho, i then had to learn how to take bein picked. i have gator skin, not much gets to me, but every once and a while a "friend" will make a comment that makes me want to rip faces off but i try to take it in stride. i know its hard to deter the comments from your mind, but just keep the mentality that your the better person, no matter weight, nothing, every1 has something that they are self-concious about. *EVERYONE*. i dont really know where i was going with all that, just kinda rambeling trying to make sense of what goes through my mind  ---shane


Ah man thats gotta suck like dooky. Karma is a jerk at some points...though this guy is NO where near a jock. 
Hey man everyone loves a good ramble story now and then


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Harley D said:


> He cant be much older then I
> He is either a 10th grades or 11th


Oh well that explains alot.I hated boys at that age.They are so immature.Don't take anything he says to heart.Boys that age are just talking out of their butts!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Oh well that explains alot.I hated boys at that age.They are so immature.Don't take anything he says to heart.Boys that age are just talking out of their butts!


yea I am not
I almost find it funny


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He's young and dumb and is trying hard to hide his own insecurities...


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok give him a dictionary and tell him to find some new words lol Im joking. these people think there cute pickin on others and have nothing to say thats worth even hearing especially after the 100th time


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kick his butt! I was never picked on in school, I was deemed "unapproachable and scary" by most of the population that didn't know me... yeah, lets just say I'm not actually scary at all . Anyways, I had friends that got picked on and that just ate me up. My boss's son recently had his shoes forcibly taken off of him, and thrown onto a bus (the bus driver didnt know) and the bus drove off with one of his shoes on the bus. What kind of kids are they, these days?!?! I dunno if it's just the same old whatever and I never knew, but that is some bold shiznit! The sad thing is, if nobody will put these buttholes in their place, they don't know when it's gone too far, and when they pick on the wrong person.. well, yeah. In my senior year of High School one of the kids from my best friend's class (one year younger) put a bomb threat out to the school and said he was going to catch someones house on fire and cut off some peoples legs... all because some kids didn't know when to stop picking.

Seriously, teach that Sh**head a lesson now, before someone really takes it to heart and freaks the crap out.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

ah man that sucks

Lately I have been taking scissors in my bag


----------

